# PG Rated avatar/icons



## FurryGuy07 (Jul 7, 2010)

Is it just me or are they starting to get to a 18+ rating?
Some just seem like they're just borderlining the PG rating.
Just my opinion =/


----------



## reian (Jul 7, 2010)

People will push the envelope whenever possible.  I know I don't enjoy some thing thrusting and slapping an imaginary ass on my screen though 0,o *thinks of a certain person*


----------



## Icky (Jul 7, 2010)

Look, if you have a problem with me expressing myself through my smexy avatar, get over it because I'm never changing it.


----------



## reian (Jul 7, 2010)

Icky said:


> Look, if you have a problem with me expressing myself through my smexy avatar, get over it because I'm never changing it.


 
Oh gawd!  hide the children from the bird face! XD


----------



## Summercat (Jul 7, 2010)

FurryGuy07 said:


> Is it just me or are they starting to get to a 18+ rating?
> Some just seem like they're just borderlining the PG rating.
> Just my opinion =/


 
If you see any avatar icons that go beyond the PG/PG13 rating, open a trouble ticket and report it.

Consider that FA has a volunteer staff that does what they can in their off-time, and the number of users. Sometimes things slip by staff.


----------



## The DK (Jul 8, 2010)

Icky said:


> Look, if you have a problem with me expressing myself through my smexy avatar, get over it because I'm never changing it.


oh good the beak is too sexy. but anyway its the internet, its gonna happen, besides thats how some people get attention


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't have a avatar yet..


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 8, 2010)

oh wow I thought we already explained this in a topic


----------



## KalystoWolf (Jul 8, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> oh wow I thought we already explained this in a topic



it did happen. thread is in the underbellies of the forums now though.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

My icons PG-13


----------



## reian (Jul 9, 2010)

Summercat said:


> If you see any avatar icons that go beyond the PG/PG13 rating, open a trouble ticket and report it.
> 
> Consider that FA has a volunteer staff that does what they can in their off-time, and the number of users. Sometimes things slip by staff.


Except when it won't matter because the icon belongs to someone of a higher power


----------



## Asswings (Jul 9, 2010)

reian said:


> Except when it won't matter because the icon belongs to someone of a higher power


 
Drama incoming in 5... 4...


----------



## reian (Jul 9, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Drama incoming in 5... 4...



*shrug* Don't really care anymore...I have made my opinion on the matter heard many times before on FA and nothing has been done....It bothers me that even though I turn my filter on at work I still can't browse things 'freely' but whatever...


----------



## Rainami (Jul 9, 2010)

Why not program the system to have a "mature avatar" that only shows to people who enable their visibility and a "clean avatar" for people who haven't? I dunno, just an idea.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 10, 2010)

reian said:


> Except when it won't matter because the icon belongs to someone of a higher power


 
Did you actually report it, or did you just assume that nobody would do anything?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 10, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Did you actually report it, or did you just assume that nobody would do anything?


 
Since when does reporting a mod/admin get you anything but a ban from that mod/admin and your report deleted?

I've seen it happen to 2 of my friends on FA.


----------



## reian (Jul 11, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Did you actually report it, or did you just assume that nobody would do anything?


I reported and got a return of the admin going through my gallery and erasing things that he said were against the AUP....even though I had worked hard on them....So if it isn't going to be handled objectively I don't care....I don't recommend FA to furries I meet anymore


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 11, 2010)

I remember seen one that was questionable before. Kind of on borderline.
Wasn't completely sure tho.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 11, 2010)

reian said:


> I reported and got a return of the admin going through my gallery and erasing things that he said were against the AUP....even though I had worked hard on them....So if it isn't going to be handled objectively I don't care....I don't recommend FA to furries I meet anymore


 
Exactly. hell the submissions don't even have to actually be in violation of anything, because there is no transparency in the FA staff's actions.

FA staff can do whatever the hell they want, and if we don't worship the ground they walk on, bad shit happens to us.

I'd name names of actual events, but then I'd be banned myself.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jul 11, 2010)

Just an idea but if mods/admins are doing things for no reason then you go to whoever outranks them. So for mods, talk to admins. For admins, talk to Dragoneer. If you have a problem with Dragoneer then you leave the site.


----------



## The DK (Jul 12, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Just an idea but if mods/admins are doing things for no reason then you go to whoever outranks them. So for mods, talk to admins. For admins, talk to Dragoneer. If you have a problem with Dragoneer then you leave the site.



thats a horrable actuallity


----------



## Bad-demona (Jul 13, 2010)

Rainami said:


> Why not program the system to have a "mature avatar" that only shows to people who enable their visibility and a "clean avatar" for people who haven't? I dunno, just an idea.


 
I thought about that too, but even though I have my mature filter off, I still dont want to see bouncing boobs, or jiggling rumps. I think its a bit tasteless for the site in general.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 13, 2010)

Bad-demona said:


> I thought about that too, but even though I have my mature filter off, I still dont want to see bouncing boobs, or jiggling rumps. I think its a bit tasteless for the site in general.


 most of those icons were okay'd by Neer


----------



## Summercat (Jul 14, 2010)

Bad-demona said:


> I thought about that too, but even though I have my mature filter off, I still dont want to see bouncing boobs, or jiggling rumps. I think its a bit tasteless for the site in general.


 
If this is about bouncing boobs or jiggling rumps, you'll have to understand that I personally find those acceptable so long as no 'bits' are being shown.

And as Crysix said, the issue of those came up, and was ruled on, IIRC.


----------



## Mewtwolover (Jul 15, 2010)

Rainami said:


> Why not program the system to have a "mature avatar" that only shows to people who enable their visibility and a "clean avatar" for people who haven't? I dunno, just an idea.


I agree with you, that's a good idea.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 15, 2010)

The FAF staff is doing a great job considering how much they have to deal with. And I'm not seeing any naughty parts popping up.


----------



## -sushi- (Jul 19, 2010)

the icons on the main site are a little boundary pushing, but you can still see half tits and asses in pg13 rated movies and television shows


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

the delicious salmon roe appears again...


----------

